# laufwerke verschwunden



## vsitor (30. August 2004)

Hallo,

mein Rechner lief bis gestern wunderbar. das DVD-Laufwerk (AOPEN-16/48)konnte jedoch den Inhalt einer DVD im Explorer nicht anzeigen.

Ich habe dann den treiber von der Homepage runtergeladen mit der Adresse:

http://download.aopen.com.tw/downlo...=keyword&sel=category&seltype=Driver&selpage=

Nach einem Neustart zeigte mein computer jetzt keinen Brenner und kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr an.

Ich habe zum Glück mit Drive Image ein System hochgefahren mit dem das 
früher alles lief, damit ich Windows nicht von vorne installieren muss, aber 
die Laufwerke werden immernoch nicht im Explorer gelistet. 

Beim Gerätemanager zeigt er ebenfalls keine DVD und CD-RW laufwerke mehr an, nichtmal das Ausrufezeichen, nichts !

Wie kann ich denn das DVD Laufwerk und den Brenner wieder installieren wenn er es nicht automatisch erkennt?

Kann man die Laufwerke irgendwie reseten ? Oder macht man das mit dieser "Firmware" ?
Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich raus welche Firmware ich habe und wie installiert man das ?

Danke


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal zur Firmware: das ist wie eine Art Treiber-Upate, was dessen Funktionen erweitert oder verbessert.
Du müsstest glaube ich mal deine BIOS Einstellungen checken und verändern. Dort dürfte das Problem liegen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## vsitor (31. August 2004)

hallo 

danke, ich habe die ganze Nacht dran gefummelt.
Das Problem habe ich wie folgt behoben (auch wenns merkwürdig klingt):

Ich habe in der registry ALLES gelöscht was unter dem schlüssel zu finden war (also nicht nur upper und lower filter, sondern ALLES)

Dann habe ich die kiste aufgeschraubt und das IDE Kabel wo die PLatten dran waren auf dem Bus gesteckt wo die DVD und brenner drauf waren, und umgekehrt.

Dann hat er komischerweise alles wieder erkannt. Nun habe ich die Kabel wieder vertauscht und es läuft dennoch.

Fragt mich nicht woran es liegen kann, die DVD nimmt er jetzt auch wieder ...

 komische kiste


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Naja, vielleicht ein Problem im BIOS, könntest das ja mal auf ne aktuellere Version flashen.


MfG Radhad


----------

